# A query about Tata Broadband!



## gaurav_indian (Feb 23, 2007)

Guys sorry if there is already a thread about this.I am using Tata indicom broadband internet and i have changed my plan from 64 kbps unlimited to 128 kbps unlimited today.I was getting the download speed b/w 7-8 kbps in 64 kbps plan but after changing it to 128 kbps the download speed has increased to 9-10 kbps.Is it right?I have heard that in 128 kbps plan we get 15-16 kbps speed.And plz tell me about any site where i can check both the surfing speed and download speed.


----------



## casanova (Feb 23, 2007)

www.2wire.com
Ya it should be 15-16KBPS but u wud get it at 10KBPS. When u had opted for 64 kbps, u wud be getting 6KBPS.
I am using a 150kbps connection and I get 11-12KBPS.
These are all tricks, they say 128kbps so it shud be 16KBPS (128/8) but it is 1:1 (download:upload) so u get 8KBPS.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 23, 2007)

So am i getting right speed?I am confused.Plz explain it.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 23, 2007)

gaurav:
try downloading different things and at different times and at night ..
u shud get the speed around 14-20 kbps..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 23, 2007)

I have tried different things but still i am getting the speed below 10.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 23, 2007)

try downloading form ms and if u get less speed then complain to cc


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 24, 2007)

I have tried Microsoft also but download speed is not more than 10 kbps.


----------



## fatguysmart (Feb 24, 2007)

I am using Sify Broadband 64 kbps connection in Thane and I get almost always speed on 9 to 10 KB/s when expected is only upto 8 KB/s.


----------



## casanova (Feb 24, 2007)

No use complaining. If u say u get 8KBPS, they wud say so it is 80kbps. U can use some download accelerators. How much they charge u for 128kbps speed. According to me TATA is not worth what they charge.

I used TATA 64 infinty for about 8 months and I used to get 6-7KBPS speeds and every alternate saturday night, my connection used to die. It is pathetic. Opt for Reliance broadnet or some other. probably airtel is best in New Delhi.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 24, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> No use complaining. If u say u get 8KBPS, they wud say so it is 80kbps. U can use some download accelerators. How much they charge u for 128kbps speed. According to me TATA is not worth what they charge.
> 
> I used TATA 64 infinty for about 8 months and I used to get 6-7KBPS speeds and every alternate saturday night, my connection used to die. It is pathetic. Opt for Reliance broadnet or some other. probably airtel is best in New Delhi.


Yes i also got 6-7 kbps in 64 kbps unlimited plan.But in this 128 kbps plan speed is just 9.7-10.And they are charging 786 Rupees for this.
I thought i will get atleast 13-14 kbps but this is very annoying.


----------



## 24online (Feb 24, 2007)

check with customer care... if they dont reply, chk below link.

*broadbandforum.in/index.php

if u still dont get proper speed of ur plan, 

and change isp...


----------



## casanova (Feb 24, 2007)

Ya, I think it is still what they can give as I have a 150kbps connection and I get 10-12KBPS. The services in India are narrowband.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes problem is solved.It was related to channels.I am getting 16kbps download speed now.


----------



## casanova (Mar 1, 2007)

Now tell me what u did, i might get some better speed


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 1, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Now tell me what u did, i might get some better speed


It was due to problem in backend.It was related to channels.


----------



## casanova (Mar 2, 2007)

So, no speed boost for me. Just check if these speeds is what u get regularly.  Those Tata people never increased my speeds though.  I think I should call up my isp as well.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> So, no speed boost for me. Just check if these speeds is what u get regularly.  Those Tata people never increased my speeds though.  I think I should call up my isp as well.


Yes call them.I gave them warning.I said "I'll go to consumer court if u dont provide the services which u have commited."


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yes call them.I gave them warning.I said "I'll go to consumer court if u dont provide the services which u have commited."



What did they tell you then?. Ok sir we are extremely sorry for the inconvience. We will send a person has soon has possible to recify your problem.

In their mind :- Get lost. Who does he think of think of himself. Complain us to consumer court?. What a joke.

@gaurav_indian:- Do not think they will give you proper service. Get airtel or bsnl and be happy. Worst of it. All ISP in india sucks terribly.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

Airtel is bad here.Their customer care is poor.Few of my friends have got Airtel and all of them are complaining about the bills because they are not sending bills according to the usage.
And BSNL is not in New Delhi.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Airtel is bad here.Their customer care is poor.Few of my friends have got Airtel and all of them are complaining about the bills because they are not sending bills according to the usage.
> And *BSNL is not in New Delhi.*



. Come on man. New Delhi is the Capital of india and you are telling their is no bsnl?.

Actually which part of new delhi you live?. Do you live in Urban,Rural or incase in Village .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> . Come on man. New Delhi is the Capital of india and you are telling their is no bsnl?.
> 
> Actually which part of new delhi you live?. Do you live in Urban,Rural or incase in Village .


I am from footpath. 

No you can check here  *www.bsnl.co.in/index.html
In New Delhi MTNL works.Both of them cant be here.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> *I am from footpath.*
> 
> No you can check here  *www.bsnl.co.in/index.html
> 
> In New Delhi MTNL works.Both of them cant be here.



Oh i c. It is 2:20 Am. You must be shivering. Should i send you some clothes? . 

Iam using sify. I have different worries. The speed sucks and paying every month 1200Rs. . Maybe Sachin Tendular should start a ISP service .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

1200 Rs. hmm what's the speed?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 1200 Rs. hmm what's the speed?



256 Kbps. I get around 7 or 12 Kbps. . I stopped calling them. I do not have enough money to spend on it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

7-12 kbps?In 256 kbps minimum download speed is around 30 kbps.Why dont u change your ISP?You said airtel is better then use it.I think they have a plan of 256 kbps unlimited for Rs. 1000.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 2, 2007)

when i called tata indicom brdband, they said that you will get 1/8th spped of ur browsing speed. i do not use tata coz. it was not feasable in my area and before buying brdband there was a thread by my brother(banned) called which bradband to buy. In that many of them said that TATA was FRAUDBAND!  Now we have reliance. we have 150kbps U/L which gives a Download speed of 15.6 in the day to 30 kbps in the night.


----------



## gdatuk (Mar 2, 2007)

Your download speed multiplied by 8 is the actual speed u get...

e.g: 15kbps dl rate x 8 = 120kbps internet speed


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 2, 2007)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> Your download speed multiplied by 8 is the actual speed u get...
> 
> e.g: 15kbps dl rate x 8 = 120kbps internet speed


true. but when i measured my speed from speedtese.com it showed 150


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

Guys Airtel is gud in New Delhi

Also MTNL is not that bad there

@UNknown
but when i measured my speed from speedtese.com it showed 150

it shows u approx. speed

also 1/8 is an approx.

so 10-20KB diff is natural


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 7-12 kbps?In 256 kbps minimum download speed is around 30 kbps.Why dont u change your ISP?You said airtel is better then use it.I think they have a plan of 256 kbps unlimited for Rs. 1000.



I complained to sify many times that my exact speed should be 30 Kbps. All they say is they are doing their best. They say excuses like line got cut and many reasons. 

Airtel is not there is our area. I been calling them somewhere on august 2006 and till now i did not get the conn. Next month onwards iam applying for BSNL connection. I can not wait for airtel anymore if they think they are the best.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

@thunderbird.117 yes go for BSNL its very good.But sadly its not here.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

MTNL is there in New Delhi why sad

also Airtel is not bad there at all

Regarding TATA i suggest go for Reliance


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

But they dont have unlimited plans like BSNL's 900 ul.MTNL have night plans.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya buddy but u have no other choice

reliance is better and MTNL is for night 

choice is urs


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> Ya buddy but u have no other choice
> 
> reliance is better and MTNL is for night
> 
> choice is urs


Yeah i am waiting for Reliance to come in my area.They have a plan where they sell a pen drive size wireless router for Rs 4000.And then you have to pay monthly bill.But i am waiting for wire wala internet.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

Gaurav_Indyan:Tata sux,never go for TATA,just disconnect it and go for MTNL or Airtel(If it is avaialble at your place).


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

I know Tata,MTNL,Sify,Airtel all of them s***s.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> wire wala internet.


 
LOL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

I have tested my speed from speedtest.net here are the results.

*www.speedtest.net/result/93555666.png


----------



## casanova (Sep 19, 2008)

Bumped a thread after six months and that too a spam. Reported.


----------

